# Erectile disfuntion on venlafaxine (effexor)



## chattabob (Sep 29, 2011)

When I was diagnosed with SA my Doctor prescribed me *venlafaxine which I took, the first time I took this it affected my penis immediatly... I lost pretty much all sensitivity, unable to climax and it became so erect when excited that I had no movement in it, it was just erect and that was that... made it very difficult to have a sexual relationship. *

*I reported this to my Doctor and he said just carry on with it. I did as it did help with my Anxiety, helped me sleep better too but also made me wake up in a pool of sweat in the morning.*

*I've since come off this and changed it to citlapram but it still persists.*

*I've read on the internet this can happen and now I'm getting frustrated as my girlfriend thinks she is the issue when in fact its me *

*what can I do? Is there a solution for this? Has anyone else suffered with this?*


----------



## Barbapapa (Mar 5, 2010)

ask your doctor for Wellbutrin


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

as with any ssri/snri it's a side effects that tends to dwindle with time so don't test yourself but wait till you start to recover. how much efexor do you take?


----------



## chattabob (Sep 29, 2011)

swim said:


> as with any ssri/snri it's a side effects that tends to dwindle with time so don't test yourself but wait till you start to recover. how much efexor do you take?


Thanks,

I came off Venlaflaxine about 3 years ago I believe and I was on 75mg I think it was.... since then nothing has changed, still the same problem


----------



## chattabob (Sep 29, 2011)

Barbapapa said:


> ask your doctor for Wellbutrin


What does it do? Is it effective?


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

chattabob said:


> *what can I do? *


Jerk it harder and faster ...works for me


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

chattabob said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I came off Venlaflaxine about 3 years ago I believe and I was on 75mg I think it was.... since then nothing has changed, still the same problem


oh I see, sorry I didn't get that now you're on citalopram, which could cause ED and anorgasmia too. Anyway my advice is to first have a blood test to check your T level then considering therapy for performance anxiety and you could also switch to another antidepressant which doesn't affect sex drive.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

IF celexa is working for you, I suggest adding a moderate dose of wellbutrin to bring back libido and help ED caused by SSRI/SNRI meds and effexor is known for long term problems that can last after stopping it but its really good you are no longer on it as its an awfully potent debilitating drug.
I really think its worth giving wellbutrin a go and as for the pool of sweat, I get that on effexor as well so stay away from sexual enhancers like yohimbe, they increase the heart rate and make your body temp rise, i have tried it before its bad for sweating.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

I've always wondered whether anyone experiencing ED on SSRI's or other meds might benefit from taking an ED med like Viagra at a low dose? Would that help fix the problem? If you can't (or don't want to) get it on prescription from a Dr, meds like Viagra are available online without prescription and reasonably cheap, it might be one option to consider, without the embarrassment of having to deal with a doctor. 

If you're concerned by using prescription meds due to drug interactions etc, there are also non-prescription options you can try, like Yohimbine and quite a few other plants which I can't remember off-hand.

I used to get Viagra on a private prescription from my doctor specifically due to my SA and other meds that caused ED. He had no problem prescribing it.


----------



## chattabob (Sep 29, 2011)

swim said:


> oh I see, sorry I didn't get that now you're on citalopram, which could cause ED and anorgasmia too. Anyway my advice is to first have a blood test to check your T level then considering therapy for performance anxiety and you could also switch to another antidepressant which doesn't affect sex drive.


Oh I hope I dont need therapy for it... I talk about it enough with my girlfriend which doesnt help.

I did come off Citalopram for around 2 weeks and did notice an improvement in sensitivity but I had to go back on the again as my sleep was massively disturbed and my anger levels went through the roof

I might try that Wellbutrin and see if that helps


----------



## chattabob (Sep 29, 2011)

GSH said:


> Jerk it harder and faster ...works for me


Tried that! Its getting to the stage where I nearly rip it off and look like I'm having an epileptic fit because I'm tugging that hard and fast lol

If I can't fix it I may consider a career move to become a pornstar as it takes that long


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

chattabob said:


> *I've since come off this and changed it to citlapram but it still persists.*


First off, what you have is called Delayed Ejaculation not erectile dysfuntion and no Viagra and Cialis want do any good because his problem isn't due to getting an erection rather its ejaculating.
There are creams and lubricants you can buy on the condom aisle that can increase sensitivity in that area. Id go that route before stacking another drug on top of what your already taking. SSRIs are often prescribed for people who go to fast, so this is what is going on. 
It will more then likely fix itself once your body adjusts to citlapram . 
If you have further questions go to this site
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/001954.htm


----------



## chattabob (Sep 29, 2011)

GSH said:


> First off, what you have is called Delayed Ejaculation not erectile dysfuntion and no Viagra and Cialis want do any good because his problem isn't due to getting an erection rather its ejaculating.
> There are creams and lubricants you can buy on the condom aisle that can increase sensitivity in that area. Id go that route before stacking another drug on top of what your already taking. SSRIs are often prescribed for people who go to fast, so this is what is going on.
> It will more then likely fix itself once your body adjusts to citlapram .
> If you have further questions go to this site
> http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/001954.htm


I've been on Citlapram for quite a while now so I don't see it correcting itslelf  but who knows.

Yup your right another drug is just what I don't need right now! I do feel most of my anxiety comes from tiredness though... when ever I've not slept well I'm way more anxious


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

chattabob said:


> when ever I've not slept well I'm way more anxious


Same here...i need 7-9 hrs a night to feel normal


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Actually the best thing for it seems to be therapy with a sexual therapist since viagra is only for erections and not delayed ejaculation and while wellbutrin is sexually stimulating, it wont make you ejaculate faster.
In my experience with Bf's who had this, it was a mind over matter issue that did come right eventually over time even on SSRIs


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

GSH said:


> Same here...i need 7-9 hrs a night to feel normal


my wife has 4 hours sleep every night, an she has no illness , its just the way she is she is healthy an fit


----------



## chattabob (Sep 29, 2011)

GSH said:


> Same here...i need 7-9 hrs a night to feel normal


I need more unfortunatly lol


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

foxy said:


> my wife has 4 hours sleep every night, an she has no illness , its just the way she is she is heathy an fit


Heck i couldnt even remember my on name after 4hrs of sleep a night.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't have ED or anorgasmia with Efexor but loss of interest in sex, relationships - actually loss of interest in general.
I wonder whether higher doses like >225mg when the noradrenergic reuptake should kick in could bring back some vitality and sex drive, it would be much helpful to know that.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

swim said:


> I don't have ED or anorgasmia with Efexor but loss of interest in sex, relationships - actually loss of interest in general.
> I wonder whether higher doses like >225mg when the noradrenergic reuptake should kick in could bring back some vitality and sex drive, it would be much helpful to know that.


 I was 300MG in mental hospital an my hair started to fall out, as i left the hospital after being a better actor that Michael Douglas to gain freedom, i flew them into the nearest waste bin. I was still ill but effexor was nukeing me, My hair grew back within days , So your answer would be your sex drive would be worse. I have never kown a med when the more you take an your sex drive gets better, far from it . That is why i keep my meds on the minimum without crashing , and its a very fine line i walk :yes


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

chattabob said:


> What does it do? Is it effective?


combats depression and doesn't seem to affect the sex drive at all.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

DK3 said:


> I've always wondered whether anyone experiencing ED on SSRI's or other meds might benefit from taking an ED med like Viagra at a low dose? Would that help fix the problem? .


 The problem isn't getting up - it's getting off. I took paxil for a while and it had that effect. I believe that is what porn guys take so they can keep going without finishing. It's a good deal if you are in the porn industry but it can be pretty frustrating if you aren't.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

RetroDoll said:


> combats depression and doesn't seem to affect the sex drive at all.


 Yes it works for a lot of people, i carnt really say about the sexual side for me i wasnt on it long enough to find out. I was in hospital on the 300 mg dose, an you couldent get an erection if KELLY ROLLAND was sleeping with me. But its not a popular med now , I was the only one one my ward on EFFEXOR ,but my doc was a locom. Its a fine drug for many, but the withdrawl is the worst of the lot in my oppinion . An the only ssri an snri i havent had is paxil.:yes


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

scarpia said:


> The problem isn't getting up - it's getting off. I took paxil for a while and it had that effect. I believe that is what porn guys take so they can keep going without finishing. It's a good deal if you are in the porn industry but it can be pretty frustrating if you aren't.


 They still have to finish in a porn movie, or it would be dull. I dont think they could run a tape till a guy on paxil ejaculated, not enough hours in a day.Those guys are profesional in mind over matter.:b


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

You CAN finish. It's just not so easy to finish. They don't want guys getting done in 20 - 30 seconds.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

foxy said:


> Yes it works for a lot of people, i carnt really say about the sexual side for me i wasnt on it long enough to find out. I was in hospital on the 300 mg dose, an you couldent get an erection if KELLY ROLLAND was sleeping with me. But its not a popular med now , I was the only one one my ward on EFFEXOR ,but my doc was a locom. Its a fine drug for many, but the withdrawl is the worst of the lot in my oppinion . An the only ssri an snri i havent had is paxil.:yes


yes, i'm on wellbutrin too. not that the sex drive issue is relevant to me, but no it doesn't affect it.


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

scarpia said:


> You CAN finish. It's just not so easy to finish. They don't want guys getting done in 20 - 30 seconds.


They are not ordinary guys, there porn stars because they can conrtol ejaculation.:yes


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

RetroDoll said:


> yes, i'm on wellbutrin too. not that the sex drive issue is relevant to me, but no it doesn't affect it.


 WELLBUTRIN AN REMERON have no sexual side effects, wellbutrin not used normally for SA its act,s a bit like anfet:um


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

foxy said:


> WELLBUTRIN AN REMERON have no sexual side effects, wellbutrin not used normally for SA its act,s a bit like anfet:um


I don't know exactly what you're saying here, but anyways, I'm not on it for SA I'm on it for depression.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

chattabob said:


> What does it do? Is it effective?


gsk promotes it like the antidepressant viagra lol


----------



## foxy (Jul 3, 2010)

RetroDoll said:


> I don't know exactly what you're saying here, but anyways, I'm not on it for SA I'm on it for depression.


 AGAIN wellbutrin is used as a add on to a ssri or snri in depression to give you a little energy boost if you have tiredness from meds,takeing it on its own for depression could an does lead to anxierty. Agian its a med not passed in england because of seizure problem,s . We have zyban which is the same but only for stop smokeing meds,:yes an a max 9 week course , NO SEX PROBS ON EITHER MED.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

foxy said:


> AGAIN wellbutrin is used as a add on to a ssri or snri in depression to give you a little energy boost if you have tiredness from meds,takeing it on its own for depression could an does lead to anxierty. Agian its a med not passed in england because of seizure problem,s . We have zyban which is the same but only for stop smokeing meds,:yes an a max 9 week course , NO SEX PROBS ON EITHER MED.


Oh ok, well I don't know what to tell him about the sex problems but just was saying that wellbutrin doesn't have any sexual side effects that I seen. If it increase anxiety then I guess it's not worth him taking overall.


----------



## chattabob (Sep 29, 2011)

Awww still no real answer  I fear my Dr is not going to be any help on this matter even though they caused the problem


----------



## buckeye1985 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, I found this forum while googling sexual side effects of Effexor (Venlafaxine) and thought I'd add my two cents, even though this thread is over a year old.

I'm a 26 year old caucasian male who has been prescribed 112.5mg (37.5, 3x daily) Effexor to help combat symptoms of depression caused by the stress of dealing with Chronic Pain. I take it in conjunction with my narcotic pain medication, Opana (Oxymorphone).

I've been told that prolonged use of medicinal narcotics can cause substantial decrease in testosterone levels so at first I contributed my near inability to achieve an erection to that. Upon studying up on sexual side effects of Effexor, though, I realized that my sex drive issues all started at the exact time I began taking Effexor. I didn't mind TOO much, however, because being single and at home stuggling with Chronic Pain on a daily basis I didn't have very much use for it, apart from the occasional self pleasure to help take my mind off the pain. When anything down there doesn't seem to work right, though, it does cause a sense of alarm and raises some questions. It wasn't necessarily the ability to achieve an erection that was the problem, but more so the ability to maintain one. Erections would last anywhere from a few seconds to only a couple minutes and no matter how much stimulation was applied it would never come back.

Since there was already talk from both my primary care physician and my pain psychologist on switching me from Effexor to Wellbutrin, I didn't really have to beg my doctor to do something about it. After making the switch, I can say with a huge cheese grin on my face, the results were remarkable and immediate. I didn't think I'd ever really miss being able to maintain an erection for a short period of time but once I got the ability to do so back, I had realized what I was missing. LOL! 

All this to say, if you're having issues with sex drive and/or sexual side effects starting around the time you began using Effexor, ask your doctor if switching to Wellbutrin could be your answer. It was for me. Any and all issues vanished almost immediately.

Good luck, gents!

~Buck


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

welp, looks like buck solved everyone's effexor problems.


----------

